# Simple insurance question insuring a car twice



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

I am currently living abroad I will visit the UK 2 - 3 weeks a year for the next 3-4 years I wont be there. I want to keep my insurance going but I have sold my car no point in keeping it if it rots.

I herd No Claims last for 2 years.

But I wanted to insure a cheap car i.e My Friends 1.8 or something and never drive his car but keep it going to keep my no claims,

I herd this is illegal as you cannot insure 2 policy's on the same car.

i.e he cant insure and drive it as well as me insuring it to keep my NCB

Is this correct as I have 4 years NCB and don't fancy loosing them.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

You can only insure a car if you are the registered keeper.


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks and p.s I replied to your iPhone thread


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Saw that. Thank you.


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

Buy a car for £ 100-500 insure it and leave it on someone's drive or garage it and keep building your no claims. Happy days!!!


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

R32GTR_T said:


> Buy a car for £ 100-500 insure it and leave it on someone's drive or garage it and keep building your no claims. Happy days!!!


+1..


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi yes,

Thank you for the info a 500 pound car is great apart from MOT time normally these cars always need welding any cost another 300 - 500 per year for a fresh MOT. so the 500 pound car in a few years will cost the same as a 2000 pound car


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just sorn it. You can still insure a sorn car surely?


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> just sorn it. You can still insure a sorn car surely?


Yep! MOT will not be a problem if you don't drive it driving it


----------

